# Case cleaning??? Random question



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

So can I use a vacuum to clean to blow/suck the dust from my case??
Really random lol, got a new vacuum so I just thought :grin:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

The case yes...

I wouldn't clean the Mobo/Ram/CPU etc like that though.

I have heard of some vacuums causing static electricity which is bad for exposed components.

If you wish to clean the computer as a whole use an air compressor or a can of air.


----------



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

Laxer said:


> The case yes...
> 
> I wouldn't clean the Mobo/Ram/CPU etc like that though.
> 
> ...


So I have to take out the mobo in order to clean with a vacuum.
Thanks man, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I would just get an air compressor and clean it out with that.... Only remove the motherboard if you need to...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I founds the easiest way to clean a PC is with a tin of compressed-air and a soft 1/4"-1/2" paint-brush. If there's clouds of dust flying around in the air, a vacuum-cleaner can be used to clear the air, but keep the nozzle away from the components - Fast moving air against plastic can generate static and zap the components.

If the PC is extremely dusty, use the long thin extension with the compressed-air to get between the heatsink-vanes and blast the dust out, there shouldn't be any need to remove the CPU/heatsink assembly. It is often easier to clean the graphics-card by removing it though, they tend to get the most dusty (Mine gets really thick). When cleaning the fans/blades, use a finger or a plastic-stick thingy to stop the blades spinning.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I bought one of these electric dusters a couple of weeks ago in a "what the heck" moment. I have to admit that I'm having fun with the little thing. Of course, I dusted out both of my computers and keyboards (it has various nozzles so you can get the airflow just right) but then I took it to the dryer vent and then dusted behind the washer and dryer and the fridge and then got the bookshelves and fireplace rocks and even blew the leaves out of the garage. I tried to dust one of the cats but that didn't work too well.

This video shows the duster in use on a computer. I would suggest blocking the fans so that they don't spin.

http://www.amazon.com/review/RONM23SIOZ8MX?ie=UTF8&videoPreplay=1


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To avoid any possible issues use compressed air and use a small "NON" metallic object to hold the fans while blowing on them.


----------

